# Top 10 Marijuana Songs [Songs about weed/Songs you listen to while high]



## dolamic (Apr 23, 2013)

1. Rest Of My Life - Kottonmouth Kings
2. Lookin' Out My Back Door - CCR
3. Don't Bogart That Joint - Holy Modal Rounders
4. Seeds & Stems (Again) - Commander Cody & His Lost Planet Airmen
5. Mary Jane - Rick James
6. One Love - Bob Marley
7. Smoke 2 Joints - Sublime
8. Hits From The Bong - Cypress Hill
9. Fried - E-40
0. Gin & Juice - Snoop Doggy Dogg


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Apr 23, 2013)

Let's Go Smoke Some Pot - Dash Rip Rock (Filk of let's go to the hop)
I Like Marijuana - Mojo Nixon
Marijuana In Your Brain - Lords Of Acid
Everybody's Smoking Marijuana - David Peel
Smoke 2 Joints - THE TOYS (Sublime version is a cover) 
Reefer Song - Fats Waller (Fucking cool!)


----------



## dolamic (Apr 24, 2013)

Mithrandir420 said:


> Let's Go Smoke Some Pot - Dash Rip Rock (Filk of let's go to the hop)
> Smoke 2 Joints - THE TOYS (Sublime version is a cover)


I like covers. Their version, to me, is better.


----------



## bizarrojohnson (May 2, 2013)

Afroman - Because I Got High and Styles P - I Get High.


----------



## Chuckdizzle (May 2, 2013)

My most recent favorite is Kid Cudi - Just What I Am


----------



## bizarrojohnson (May 2, 2013)

KiD CuDi - Hyyerr! YES! Thanks, forgot about that. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8AeibcACIY

My nigga just roll up a heap of thatpine
And only bring a lil bit for the trip
In case we get blurped by 5-0
"Sir you look high.."
"I know, but I prefer my eyes get low"


----------



## SHOTGUN420 (May 11, 2013)

40 below summer - Little Miss Happiness
Sublime - Legalize it (cover)
Cypress hill feat Sonic Youth - Mary Jane
Kottonmouth Kings - Proud to be a Stoner
Six Feet Under - 420

Just to name a few


----------



## MC.DT (Jun 26, 2013)

The Expendables - Bowl For Two


----------



## LJ6 (Jun 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;od9at-wd_tw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=od9at-wd_tw[/video]


----------



## BygonEra (Jun 26, 2013)

Chuckdizzle said:


> My most recent favorite is Kid Cudi - Just What I Am


Haha I was just about to post this!


----------



## BygonEra (Jun 26, 2013)

Also, there's a lot of Slightly Stoopid that I would put at the top of my list


----------

